# Thinking of Building a Plywood Aquarium.



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

So my 75gal tank is getting smaller and smaller everyday. Its in a spot in the house that almost seems like it was made for an aquarium (see the picture.)










That area is actually 52" x 33" and I could make a large (but oddly shaped) aquarium there. Also the wall underneath is hollow with the vertical and horizontal supports. If I did the math right I got 52x33x36 as 274 gallons. I also don't think I can add a sump or external canister filter because of where it is at. So I need to figure out filtration and possibly come up with a sump like system built into the tank so there is nothing coming off of the back. With that being said I have looked everywhere to find a way to build something like a sump into the back of the tank and have only found bought aquariums that already had a system like that in place. If any one could help out with the filtration issue I would defiantly appreciate it.

But has anyone built a plywood aquarium and if so have any pointers? *** looked around the internet but find a mix of information especially when it comes to water-proofing the wood. Also found great information on here.

Any other thoughts or suggestions would also be appreciated.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

About 6 posts down from yours is this 1
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246761
Some good info in there if you havnt already seen it.
As for the sump, only way i can think is take off the wallboard, re-frame the opening and make some doors underneath, cant see how wide the wall is but you could make a kinda false cupboard


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

that is a nice place for an aquarium! if you can build a plywood aquarium you can rip that dry wall off and see what you're working with under there. one, to make sure you have enough support for 274 gallons, if not, you can beef it up, and while you're in there make a door for access to it. i dont know if you would want a sump in there because of the humidty issues, but set up a canister similar to the way a fluval vicenza is set up


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

The wall is 33 1/4" thick. That's what I was thinking I would have to do, reinforce it a bit to hold all of the weight...i was just hoping I didn't have to. My main reason for wanting to do a sump vs. A canister was strictly the price difference. I didn't think about humidity though. Defiantly Have alot of planning to do. Also if any one knows. I was planning on constructing it like all of them in the diy section of the library. Plywood screwed and glued into plywood. now I am very curious if that will support the weight or if ill have to make a frame out of 2x4s.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I would think, as long as your framing underneath is strong enough when you reinforce it, that would be good to go with ply on top.


----------



## rotccapt (May 31, 2011)

just something to think about. your tank full of water will weigh around 2000 pounds. you will want a proper stand to go under the tank. now since that part of your house should have proper bracing to support the house due to the large void in the framing on that wall, you should be able to remove the drywall from the base of that hole and then i would build a proper stand into the structure that is already there.

as far as a sump goes you could easily set up a conventional sump, you would just have to run your plumbing through the side wall or even through the bottom of the tank. for access to the sump you can build doors into the wall. to deal with the humidity of the sump inside the wall you can install a moisture barrier cloth, like you would use under a shower tub, to the inside of the sump compartment.

another thing to think about is that you will need access to the top of the tank. our tanks are very similar in size since my tank is 72x36 and 29 tall. now that my tank is up and running i have found that in order to reach the bottom of the tank i have to peaty much get on top of the tank.

also if you keep your tank at or below 24 inches you can build it with 3/8th glass if you go above that you will need 1/2 inch glass which is more expensive.

hope this helps. if you have any questions feel free to ask


----------



## brock029 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really wasn't wanting to bust into that wall but im going to have to. Also thanks for everything you listed that defiantly helps alot.

I thought about sticking with 2' tall but decided if im doing it might as well go big. That area is about 4'6" tall so if I go a full 3' that still gives me some room to get above it. I think first ill get everything priced out and go from there.

The next thing though is I still really don't understand how a sump works and how to set it up. Also how big of a sump I would need for that amount of water. If it needs to be pretty big I might just stick to a canister.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

The size of the sump is going to depend on what type of overflow you have,how much mechanical and bio media you need ect, you will need to read up on overflows/sumps and decide from there.
Ill give you a good place to start your research
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/plumbing_faq.php
Something to think about though, if you went canister its going to have to be a very big one, probably 2
Good luck with it


----------

